# Oppussums



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Who all puts up there oppussums or it not worth the work for the money


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

My wife does them on the few we get.

I tear them too bad fleshing, Thier hide is very thin. Ussually get around a dollar per pelt, sometimes a bit more and sometimes a bit less.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Okay thinking about putting some up this year don't know if my buyer is into buying them or not but worth a shot


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Brad branda said:


> Okay thinking about putting some up this year don't know if my buyer is into buying them or not but worth a shot


She thinks she threw them on fox boards after skinning and fleshing. After the season was done I went to the traveling truck to sell everything we weren't sending out to get tanned.

We used to sell to the guy in Pierson every now and then and he bought them for the same price. We haven't been there in about 5-10 years or so.

Worked out good on the days we didn't get slammed with other stuff, a few got tossed because we had other animals to put up and couldn't get to the opposum quick.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Brad branda said:


> Who all puts up there oppussums or it not worth the work for the money


I'm not sure what you are asking. I don't know what "puts up" means.

My grandma from south Georgia always told of her dad's favorite meal. He would catch a 'possum and feed it buttermilk for two weeks before eating it. Never tried it, and haven't been tempted.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

"Put Up" means skinning, fleshing, and drying the fur on stretchers - also referred to as "finished" fur. Selling the animal unskinned is referred to as "on the carcass" or "in the round". If you skin the animal but sell the pelt without fleshing and stretching the skin is called out as selling a "green" pelt.



Tilden Hunter said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. I don't know what "puts up" means.
> 
> My grandma from south Georgia always told of her dad's favorite meal. He would catch a 'possum and feed it buttermilk for two weeks before eating it. Never tried it, and haven't been tempted.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Even if you dont "put em up" kill all you catch cause hey are ground nester eating machines.

Someone will claim that they "eat ticks" good but that dont outweigh the other things they eat.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

They are a major problem to farm animals too they wreck alot of feed I was just wondering if they was even a market for them


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

They can be deadly to horses if the organism in their feces gets into the horse's digestive system.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got 80 dried. Some nice big ones. Open to offers. Didn't take a .50 cent offer. Haven't had any other offers since.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

That should pretty much answer 1 of Brads questions. One incidental rat out of a beaver set is equal to how many opossums? LOL


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

furandhides said:


> I've got 80 dried. Some nice big ones. Open to offers. Didn't take a .50 cent offer. Haven't had any other offers since.


I will see your 80 and raise you 3500 or so,assuming you cant cover the raise,id gladly take them off your hands for .50 cents per skin.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

MasterBaiters said:


> I will see your 80 and raise you 3500 or so,assuming you cant cover the raise,id gladly take them off your hands for .50 cents per skin.


I will take a dollar, I'm sticking to that.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

furandhides said:


> I will take a dollar, I'm sticking to that.


SOLD !!!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

MasterBaiters said:


> SOLD !!!


Sounds good to me. That's a fair offer. SOLD!! I will bring them to the MTPCA Fur sale at Jays in Clare, if you and Sue are coming?


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

furandhides said:


> Sounds good to me. That's a fair offer. SOLD!! I will bring them to the MTPCA Fur sale at Jays in Clare, if you and Sue are coming?


What is the date of the sale?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Dec.18


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

furandhides said:


> Dec.18


OK TKS,busy time of the year , hope to make it.


----------

